# hyphens in wpa2 key, etc...



## ftngrave

So I cannot connect my laptop to my roommate's network.  Her router is a Netgear N 300 Wireless Router WNR2000 v3.  When I check "Show characters" under Wireless Network properties of her network on her laptop, the network security key looks like "xxxx-xxxx-xxxx".  The Security Type is "WPA2-Personal".  

I've tried entering the security key with and without the hyphens/dashes.  *Can someone tell me if I should include the hyphens or not include them?*

My laptop is an older Gateway running Windows XP, the internal wireless internet card is a Realtek RTL8185 54M Wireless LAN Network Adapter #2. * It sometimes has trouble connecting to certain networks-anyone think this is the problem?  Is it that my wireless card is too old to connect to the newer router or something?*

I've powered off the router, then unplugged the cables, then plugged them back in, then turned the router on again, but this hasn't worked.  

I also even accessed the router's password settings.  I entered the IP address in an internet browser, updated the firmware, then found where the password was.  I changed the password to something with no special characters, but then after that my roommate's laptop wouldn't connect to the network anymore, and under properties under her Wireless Network the password still read as "xxxx-xxxx-xxxx".  Although the password did change in the router settings.  I then, in the router settings, changed the password back to "xxxx-xxxx-xxxx" and my roommate's laptop now connects to the wireless network.

Anyway, I haven't been able to get my laptop to connect at all.  *If anyone can offer me any possible trouble shooting tips or how to maybe fix the problem, it'd be great.*  I am able to connect my laptop to the internet via the ethernet cable to the router.  If there's something I can do for the wireless while connected via ethernet, someone please let me know.

Feel free to ask me any questions if I excluded anything of importance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cromewell

You should enter the passphrase however it appears.

That said, if you can connect by changing the passphrase to something else, do that and update it on her laptop's network settings to the new one and you both should be good to go.


----------

